# OK  To Post...........



## robsteth (Sep 8, 2016)

I have made some  additions  to my Night Painting website....From What I see this from is for posting such.....Here is the url, many new additions have been added. .............


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2016)

Post them here, for sure!

Posting many can get tiresome for the viewer, so I recommend posting only the best one or two.  

Remember; posting is generally considered an invitation for C&C.


----------



## robsteth (Sep 9, 2016)

What is C and C?.............


----------



## Designer (Sep 9, 2016)

robsteth said:


> What is C and C?.............


Criticism and commentary.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2016)

Locked pending moderator action.


----------

